# Nikon D80 or D200



## Commonman (May 26, 2008)

It may be time for me to step up to a high quality digital camera.  I'd like some input on the choice between a Nikon D80 and a Nikon D200 or 300.

I want to make sure I have maximum resolution...
10 megapixels I'm sure will be fine.  And, I need minimum delay between button and shutter and next photo shot...whatever the technical name for this is, I hope you get the idea.  So, there should be little or no delay between pushing the button and the actual opening of the shutter and I should be able to take 3 - 5 shots in sequence.  

Also, a nice big view screen is important.  

I see what the pros are using and I want what they have.  That's the way my mind thinks some times.


----------



## Coldow91 (May 26, 2008)

well the D200 is a more pro level camera, but the D80 will do all of the things that you specify above. Does price play a role?


----------



## Commonman (May 26, 2008)

Yes, price does matter and I did just notice how much more the D200 is, almost 2X the cost of the D80!  I realized that I was being lazy and decided to do some research on my own.  I found a good website that compares the 2 cameras:


http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d80/vs-d200.htm


----------



## ann (May 26, 2008)

it is called shutter lag, and i have a student who is selling his 200 as he got a 300 recently, i think he is asking 850 and includes some capture software.  he takes very good care of his equipment, if interested i can get you in touch.


----------



## Garbz (May 26, 2008)

Feature wise here's the biggest. The D200 is metal! For me and my recklessness this was a no brainer, I've dropped it numerous times already.


----------



## tirediron (May 27, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Feature wise here's the biggest. The D200 is metal! For me and my recklessness this was a no brainer, I've dropped it numerous times already.


Have to agree with this.  The magnesium chassis is worth a lot to me!


----------



## djacobox372 (May 27, 2008)

Commonman said:


> Yes, price does matter and I did just notice how much more the D200 is, almost 2X the cost of the D80! I realized that I was being lazy and decided to do some research on my own. I found a good website that compares the 2 cameras:
> 
> 
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d80/vs-d200.htm


 
D200 goes for about $800 on the used market, which is FAR from 2x the cost of the d80. In fact it's about the same as a gray market new d80.

My recommendation, a used d200. Considering how durable the METAL d200 is, a used one will still just as reliable then a new PLASTIC d80.


----------



## Commonman (Jun 1, 2008)

I heard that the D80s bounce if they are dropped.  

Yes, a used D200 would work.  I guess I have not tested the market.  

Is it Ann that said her student has a D200 for sale?  I suppose I'd be interested, when the time is right.  Does he or she have it for sale right now?


----------



## droyz2000 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a D200 and have played with the D80 quite a bit. I definitely say that the D200 is a much better camera. The body being magnesium is a huge benefit. I also think that the layout of the function buttons are much more intuitive.


----------



## Commonman (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds like ya'all are recommending the D200, which sounds like the machine for me.  But, my co-worker just handed me the July 2008 issue of Consumer Reports and they are giving the Nikon D300 a top notch score.   Now, I guess I will look at the differences between the D200 and the D300.


----------



## Rogan (Jun 3, 2008)

i played with a D300 

and its in a totally differant leagure to the D200, IMO

i loved it. it feels perfeect everything is in the write place. it dus everything u need and does it well!


----------



## Commonman (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, and that's coming from a Canon owner.


----------



## Rogan (Jun 3, 2008)

Commonman said:


> Wow, and that's coming from a Canon owner.



im totally unbiased


----------



## Commonman (Jun 3, 2008)

Rogan, yes, thanks for your input.  I'm going to seriously consider the d300.
I'm already in possession of a number of Nikon lenses so, I'm naturally attracted to the Nikon.  But I notice a lot of pros using the Canon, probably more so than the Nikon D-SLRs.


----------



## Rogan (Jun 3, 2008)

when i hv enuf money to move into dSLRs im definately going over to nikon and floggin the canon

i much prefer the way it feels in my hand and the lens ranges


----------



## Commonman (Jun 3, 2008)

I think they go for about 1300 pounds or 1980 Euros.  In the U.S., I think you can find them for 1800 or 1900 USD and a kit for 2240 USD.  If I acquire one of these cameras, I feel I'm also going to have to upgrade my computer.  That's the thing.


----------



## Rogan (Jun 3, 2008)

Commonman said:


> I think they go for about 1300 pounds or 1980 Euros.  In the U.S., I think you can find them for 1800 or 1900 USD and a kit for 2240 USD.  If I acquire one of these cameras, I feel I'm also going to have to upgrade my computer.  That's the thing.



certainly not

i take off photos from my finepix onto me 32MB ram windows 98 machine all the time


----------



## Commonman (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you shoot and edit in RAW?


----------



## Rogan (Jun 3, 2008)

Commonman said:


> Do you shoot and edit in RAW?



not just now no.

what are the specs of ur pc?

anoterhing with more than 2Ghz processor, running XP and 512 ram will be fine


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 5, 2008)

Commonman said:


> Sounds like ya'all are recommending the D200, which sounds like the machine for me.  But, my co-worker just handed me the July 2008 issue of Consumer Reports and they are giving the Nikon D300 a top notch score.   Now, I guess I will look at the differences between the D200 and the D300.



The D300 is worth it IF you can afford it, but it cost about twice what a used D200.

Here's a list of the key improvements of the D300:

High-ISO noise performance which makes the camera about 1.5 to 2 stops better then the d200.  This is a BIG deal, just compare lens prices and see how much more 1.5-2 stops more cost! 

A bazillion point af sensor

Lens specific focus adjustments: say goodbye to front/back focus problems

Live View: kind of a gimmick, but nice for tripod shooting

12mp vs. 10


----------



## Commonman (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok thanks everybody.


----------



## cszakolczai (Jun 9, 2008)

I've owned a D50 (I know its not a D80) but its close.  I played around with a D80 and a D200 before I settled on my D200.  I ended up selling my turbo kit and decided it was time to step up.  I love the camera... love it like a child.  I bring it everywhere, everyday of the week.  Its a very well balanced camera and it just feels so good with a battery grip.  It feels so comfortable and so easy to use.  I love the fact the WB and ISO are all easily adjustable, the battery grip as well can control the shutter speed and aperture.  Overall... worth every penny.  Fitted with my 18-200 lens, I can safely say its something which I feel is the best thing I've purchased.  

Chris


----------



## Commonman (Jul 5, 2008)

rogan, sorry it's taken me so long to respond to your question.  I've got an iBook g3 which has, I think, the equivalent of a pentium processor and only 320 mb of DRM.
We also have a G4 desktop but my wife pretty much dominates that.


----------



## MelodySoul (Jul 5, 2008)

I went through the same dillema and I decided on the D200 (used), I'm really happy with my decision. I would have LOVED a D300 but it just wasn't in my budget. I think the D200 is a good compromise and then you can always upgrade in a few years.


----------



## Commonman (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks, yes I'm really thinking about the used D-200. 
So far (and I've only done a little research) every used one I've found has been $1,000.  And I think that's just the body....but i'd have to check again to make sure.

That Avatar is so cool!


----------



## Commonman (Jul 5, 2008)

csz, the battery grip you speak of, is that something that would come standard with the camera?  Or is it purchased separately.


----------



## Mav (Jul 5, 2008)

Commonman, you never really specified your usage for the camera.  Are you a professional doing professional work, or do you plan to?  If so just get the D200.  There's a lot of little things about it that make life easier for a pro who's using the camera all day that'll easily pay for itself.  If you're an amateur, the D80 is a perfectly good camera with the same if not _better_ image quality than the D200 for less money.  They're very cheap now since a replacement is being anticipated soon.  You can get them for $730 body only, or $899 with the 18-55VR lens.  That's a brand spanking new camera with a great little lens for the same or lower price than a used D200 with probably no lens.

Also, how big do you plan to print?  20x30" or bigger on a regular basis?  OK then a 10/12MP camera is probably what you want.  Do you plan to crop a lot like for shooting sports where you can't get close or wildlife like birds?  10/12MP is probably what you want there too.  For more general use though, even 6MP is more than plenty.  The D40 is also a great little camera for a lot less than any of the above, and is actually better in some ways too.  On a 30" wide print, the difference between 10MP and 6MP is only 125 dpi vs 100 dpi, so not nearly as big of a deal as the numbers suggest.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I bought my d200 with just 2k clicks on it for $799 last year.  The used price of a D80 runs about $30 less then a used d200, but it's a significantly inferior camera IMO--image quality is the same (same sensor if I'm not mistaken), but the build quality, button layout, and speed doesn't hold up to the d200.  The only thing better about the D80 is it being lighter, and the battery last a LOT longer.

There are a few d200's that have sold on ebay recently for $800 or less (examples below), you will typically get the best deals on auctions compared to "buy-it-now," My advice is to look for high serial numbers (last numbers in serial greater then 10000) and low actuations (less then 12k). 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIKON-D200-BODY...yZ150131QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-D200-10-2...yZ150131QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Also, when buying used cameras I always look for one paired with a nice lens, flash, battery grip or some other accessory I need... you always get a screaming deal if the seller is too lazy to separate the two items.


----------



## Commonman (Jul 9, 2008)

I've noticed some sources have the d200 body NEW in the box.  None were under $1,000.

My local photo retail store has a d200 kit with a Nikkor 18-135mm f/3.5 (or a similar Nikkor lens) for $1,400.

I'm thinking more about buying new because, since as some of you have noted, these are "pro" cameras and if they were used by working photographers (as opposed to weekend shooters), they probably have a LOT of mileage on them.

I've looked on this site at some of the d200s and there are some reasonable deals.

As you can probably tell, I've decided on the d200 over the d80.


----------



## Mav (Jul 9, 2008)

There's lots of low mileage mint D200's out there from people that bought the D200 late in its cycle and then immediately upgraded to the D300 when it came out.  The ones you'd want to watch for that really crank up the mileage (actuations) are the D2x cameas.  A lot of those have well over 20k or 30k actuations.  I personally wouldn't have any problem buying a newer used D200.


----------



## Commonman (Jul 10, 2008)

OK, overnight I verified that the lens included with the kit is an AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor 180135mm f/3.5 -5.6G IF-ED.

So, I'm wondering if a "new in the box" kit with a D200 and the above mentioned lens (but nothing much more other than a strap - no memory card)...is worth $1,400 including tax (from a local photo retail store).

Like I said, I'm seeing used D200 bodys for $1,000.  And I think I've seen the above mentioned lens going for $340.   But this lens price was from on line or internet sales channels.

I'm wondering if $1,400 is a good deal for such a package (it's new).


----------



## Garbz (Jul 11, 2008)

For a 180135mm lens definitely . Even for an 18-135mm kit lens that would be a reasonable price for a D200. Do make sure it includes a battery charger though.


----------



## Commonman (Jul 11, 2008)

Garbtz, yes...thanks...the kit comes with the body, the lens, strap, books, cds, cables and the battery charger (but no memory card).

I'm a little surprised that the d200 does not allow you to "see" through the lens on the LCD/Monitor in real time.  But, it's an SLR and I'm used to using the view finder on my Nikon F3 SLR.  

And, I don't know what he advantage of lining up a shot using the LCD except if one wears glasses?


----------



## dinodan (Jul 11, 2008)

D200 and D300 are retro-compatible to older AI and AIS lenses for lens to meter indexing. If you have these manual focus lenses (or plan on buying any, and these are good deals out there on them), this alone is worth the extra cost, IMO. (And I'm a D80 user. D80 has no mechanical indexing.)


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 11, 2008)

Commonman said:


> I'm a little surprised that the d200 does not allow you to "see" through the lens on the LCD/Monitor in real time.  But, it's an SLR and I'm used to using the view finder on my Nikon F3 SLR.
> 
> And, I don't know what he advantage of lining up a shot using the LCD except if one wears glasses?


To my knowledge, no DSLR cameras provide a live view. 

I actually wear glasses and I personally can't stand the live view on cameras. I would much rather push my glasses up so I can get flush with the eye piece on the viewfinder than deal with live view.


----------



## dinodan (Jul 11, 2008)

Almost by definition, an SLR diverts the image from the lens to the viewfinder using mirrors.  To pick the image up electronically at some point in this process so that it could appear on a live view screen would not be an easy thing to design.  It's possible though.  Doesn't Olympus make some "live view" SLRs?


----------



## Garbz (Jul 11, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> To my knowledge, no DSLR cameras provide a live view.



What? Every camera made this year has liveview. The 450D, the D3 D300 D700 ?D60? are just a the examples from the big two.
Olympus and Sony make some too.

It's not hard to design. Move the mirror out of the way, and include algorithms for dodgy contrast detection AF and sensor based metering, both of which are far inferior to their matrix/eval metering, and phase detection AF counterparts.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 12, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Feature wise here's the biggest. The D200 is metal!



Wow that is nice, I wish they would do that with all dSLRs.   Thats the nice thing about the old film SLRs, they are like little metal bricks lol.


----------



## Commonman (Jul 27, 2008)

I purchased a "new in the box" d200 with a Nikkor 18-135mm AF-S lens.  I feel I got a fair to good deal on it.  It's really got everything I need or want (at this point).  I'm really liking it but I have not really had the time to get out and shoot much (because of work).  Thanks everybody - for all your input.  It really helped me make a decision.


----------



## roadkill (Aug 4, 2008)

Go with the D700


----------

